# Fat and Fit?



## FatGirlLover (Dec 19, 2007)

The other day, I was showing one of my mates pictures of Heather and Cindy as examples of really fat women that I find to be the most attractive, but when I showed him a pic of Cindy he came out with a comment that really annoyed me along the lines of "Oh my god being that size shes gonna die soon". First and foremost, that is an insensitive and horrible thing to say about somebody, and secondly its simply not true. This sums up the attitude in the vast majority of modern society, that says just because you are very fat ("morbidly obese", why do they have to use such a horrible word? 'morbid' as if life is hopeless just because you differ from what society considers 'normal' - why not "greatly obese" or something more positive? No, that wouldnt sound so dramatic, would it?), means you are very unhealthy and are not likely to live for very long.

So this leads me on to my main question - do you think that if you are an ssbbw you will definitely have health problems, or do you think (as I do) that you can be really heavy and still be fit? I would like to hear from all the ssbbws out there, especially Cindy because you certainly look healthy even though you are over 550 lbs , and I want to show my idiot mate just how stupid his comment was. Im just curious to find out people's experiences, are you in fine health or has being an SSBBW caused you lots of problems which you wouldn't have had if you were thinner? Obviously, as an average sized guy I have no experience personally, and I just want to show that this stereotypical view of fat = unhealthy simply isnt true for the majority of fat people.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

FatGirlLover said:


> The other day, I was showing one of my mates pictures of Heather and Cindy as examples of really fat women that I find to be the most attractive, but when I showed him a pic of Cindy he came out with a comment that really annoyed me along the lines of "Oh my god being that size shes gonna die soon". First and foremost, that is an insensitive and horrible thing to say about somebody, and secondly its simply not true. This sums up the attitude in the vast majority of modern society, that says just because you are very fat ("morbidly obese", why do they have to use such a horrible word? 'morbid' as if life is hopeless just because you differ from what society considers 'normal' - why not "greatly obese" or something more positive? No, that wouldnt sound so dramatic, would it?), means you are very unhealthy and are not likely to live for very long.
> 
> So this leads me on to my main question - do you think that if you are an ssbbw you will definitely have health problems, or do you think (as I do) that you can be really heavy and still be fit? I would like to hear from all the ssbbws out there, especially Cindy because you certainly look healthy even though you are over 550 lbs , and I want to show my idiot mate just how stupid his comment was. Im just curious to find out people's experiences, are you in fine health or has being an SSBBW caused you lots of problems which you wouldn't have had if you were thinner? Obviously, as an average sized guy I have no experience personally, and I just want to show that this stereotypical view of fat = unhealthy simply isnt true for the majority of fat people.



There are many schools of thought on this. I don't think fat = death sentence or I'd have been dead years ago, though many people have had all kinds of physical complications that they attribute to their weight. The truth is some people get high blood pressure, some people don't. Some people have edema, others don't. Some get diabetes, some don't, etc. For as many people who feel that their health problems would all disappear or never would have heppened had they been smaller I know plenty who were hale and hearty in their obesity and never had any problems till they started weight loss. No one knows enough about anything to say, "If you are/do this, you will be healthy always." The human body is just not that simple at any size and everybody needs something different. 

I wish I had a better answer for you. I feel that being fat is not a gurantee of poor health any more that being slim is a guarantee of good health. We take what we get and do the best we can with it.


----------



## k1009 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm sure you mean well, but mentioning particular women by name in such a sensitive topic seems a bit, I don't know, but it seems a bit off. Maybe they don't mind, who knows. Might have been nice to pm them with these questions or to pose a hypothetical rather than saying "my friend said such and such would die!"


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 19, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> There are many schools of thought on this. I don't think fat = death sentence or I'd have been dead years ago, though many people have had all kinds of physical complications that they attribute to their weight. The truth is some people get high blood pressure, some people don't. Some people have edema, others don't. Some get diabetes, some don't, etc. For as many people who feel that their health problems would all disappear or never would have heppened had they been smaller I know plenty who were hale and hearty in their obesity and never had any problems till they started weight loss. No one knows enough about anything to say, "If you are/do this, you will be healthy always." The human body is just not that simple at any size and everybody needs something different.
> 
> I wish I had a better answer for you. I feel that being fat is not a gurantee of poor health any more that being slim is a guarantee of good health. We take what we get and do the best we can with it.


Agreed, uhh... some lady.  

It has some dependency on the health problem(s) as well. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch_0m_rgmsA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I3j4vf07b4&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7E8Xr_EnQ&feature=related
Butterbean is a good example of how it's done. At least in a male.


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm probably not the best for this subject, because I'm 6 feet tall and 330 pounds while being ridiculously well proportioned, but most of my health defects and the like are ones that I'd have no matter my size, with one exception. 

No matter how big or small I was, I'd still have a bad back from my bike accident, and subsequent head problems (I just get tons of headaches and have a slightly hampered memory) from the head cracking. My wrists/hands are starting to turn horrible because I type so much and have been for the last decade or so. I have PCOS and might need a hysterectomy, but my average sized sister has the same thing. 

The only thing that I think my weight has done for me is bad knees. But even average sized people have bad knees. 

So you never know. But I do think that you can be any size and still very healthy. Even despite myself almost having cancer and having all that other stuff, I consider myself to be healthy. I like to run/jog, running stairs is fun albeit my thighs and calves hate me for it, and I'm only ever out of breath when I exert myself. 

My mom and I (who are both large) go by the Sloppy Fat and Firm/Compact Fat thing. Some people look like they have small frames underneath all the weight, and as such, aren't able to carry their weight very well. Then there's people like me, who could house warring tribes of pygmy dwarves in my skeleton. No one ever believes my weight, and when I prove it to them (dragging them off to a scale and showing them), their first comments are always "Well you carry it well o.o You don't have bricks in your pocket, do you?" 

So yeah. That's my humble little opinion. I also agree with k1009. Naming names, especially with the "{so-and-so} is going to die soon!" comment is probably a little questionable. I think it'd be better to have just said something like "I showed my mate pictures of two women I find attractive, and when he saw the one of them he said..." and so on and so forth.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies so far. I take on the criticisms, I agree in hindsight it would have been a better idea to PM the girls themselves to ask specifically them about their health, thats a good idea I have never thought of or done before. I dont post here very often, so please forgive me Heather or Cindy or anyone else if I caused any offence, I'm still learning! :doh:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 19, 2007)

FatGirlLover said:


> Thanks for the replies so far. I take on the criticisms, I agree in hindsight it would have been a better idea to PM the girls themselves to ask specifically them about their health, thats a good idea I have never thought of or done before. I dont post here very often, so please forgive me Heather or Cindy or anyone else if I caused any offence, I'm still learning! :doh:



Sending somebody a PM asking if they're going to die soon isn't all that good of an idea. People's health is a personal matter.


----------



## CodiBrock (Dec 19, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sending somebody a PM asking if they're going to die soon isn't all that good of an idea. People's health is a personal matter.



I think he meant that he'd PM them and ask if they've noticed that their weight has led to any adverse effects on their health. If I got a PM asking that, I'd more than happily answer. I wasn't being publicly called on it, and it's something that can be answered and then fades away. It's not as permanently there as a thread is.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Dec 19, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sending somebody a PM asking if they're going to die soon isn't all that good of an idea. People's health is a personal matter.



Thank you, Love! I think a lot of people fail to realize that the rules that run the in-person show apply on-line as well! 

Would you walk up to a stranger and say/do it? No? Then you shouldn't on here, either. 
:doh:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Dec 19, 2007)

CodiBrock said:


> I think he meant that he'd PM them and ask if they've noticed that their weight has led to any adverse effects on their health. If I got a PM asking that, I'd more than happily answer. I wasn't being publicly called on it, and it's something that can be answered and then fades away. It's not as permanently there as a thread is.



I wouldn't happily answer that. I would offer a NOYGDB.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 19, 2007)

I dunno, to me this falls under the, "Things you've always wanted to know but were afraid to ask," kind of questions. On this board any thread is strictly voluntary. There's nobody in the bushes trying to look up your dress, if you don't want to answer you don't have to. I do agree that naming names might not have been the wisest choice but if you're dying to know something and would rather hear it from the true source I can't think of a better way than this. Codi and I didn't mind. Might be some others who won't mind sharing what they know.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't mind if someone I know well asked... but a total stranger who is trolling for information... 

yeah. Not happening.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 19, 2007)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I wouldn't mind if someone I know well asked... but a total stranger who is trolling for information...
> 
> yeah. Not happening.



For real! He's had 31 posts and been a member since 2005 :doh: I think it was uncalled for and completely inappropriate!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 19, 2007)

Knowing both of the ladies in question, I don't think it's an issue. They're both very vocal about their size and always have been. 

I agree with what Lilly posted - it's so relative. Someone at 450 can be fine, the other person at 450 is immobile due to issues around/associated with their fatness. It's not that one is "better" at being fat, it's just about how our bodies handle stress, how "we" handle stress, how we adapt to our size and where we carry it, etc. 

The other thing is that you can go from healthy happy fatty to broken, busted fatty in a heart beat. When you're really fat, it only takes an infection or a sprain or a back injury to side line you, and then things start compounding. 

Use it or lose it isn't just a catchy phrase. For some supersized (and I'm sure smaller as well) people, it's the truth, Ruth. 

That's all I've got. I think there was no malice in his post intention - and he's already apologized. We all make mistakes, it's not the end of the world here.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 19, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sending somebody a PM asking if they're going to die soon isn't all that good of an idea. People's health is a personal matter.



I was thinking of sending my rich uncle an e-mail, but I guess I won't now...


----------



## Zoom (Dec 19, 2007)

A recent tabloid headline: "Cher's daughter (forgot her name) hits deadly 375 lbs.!"

HOW do they know it's deadly?

Anyway, I bet the tabloid has some doctor saying "It's unhealthy to be at that weight bla bla bla, and therefore it's deadly". Of course the doctor cannot possibly qualify that statement with *PROOF*.

But the word "DEADLY", strategically placed on the cover of the rag, will help sales. (I think Dolly Parton's on the cover as well, but she doesn't sell copies like she used to.)


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 19, 2007)

Zoom said:


> A recent tabloid headline: "Cher's daughter (forgot her name) hits deadly 375 lbs.!"
> 
> HOW do they know it's deadly?
> 
> ...



Chasity? Charity? something like that I think. (her name, that is)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2007)

Her name is Chastidy.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2007)

Zoom said:


> A recent tabloid headline: "Cher's daughter (forgot her name) hits deadly 375 lbs.!"
> 
> HOW do they know it's deadly?
> 
> ...



It's a well documented fact that doctors know very little about health.

In fact the entire American Medical Association are shills for the weight loss industry.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> It's a well documented fact that doctors know very little about health.
> 
> In fact the entire American Medical Association are shills for the weight loss industry.



Maybe not so much about health than as to Chastidy's health specifically. In this case using the term "deadly" would be pure conjecture and the medical profession seems to have no shortage of doctors willing to go for a spin.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Maybe not so much about health than as to Chastidy's health specifically. In this case using the term "deadly" would be pure conjecture and the medical profession seems to have no shortage of doctors willing to go for a spin.



Obviously a doctor should not comment on the health of somebody who is not his or her patient.

However, I think we need to step back from a ledge a bit when it comes to the rush to judgement against the medical profession. I get frustrated sometimes when I see posts along the lines of "Isn't this stupid...look what this article says about possible health risks" as if any medical study that indicates comorbidities of obesity *has to be* bullshit because it can really only be anti-fat propaganda.

Even though I think tabloids are stupid, one recent case comes to mind. Oprah Winfrey has said she has a thyroid condition. So when she gained weight recently, it was in fact due to a health problem. Now I dont' see where that's any of anyone's business, but the truth of it was, her weight gain did correlate with a health issue. 

When somebody puts on a lot of weight as an adult, and Chastity is a high profile enough person that we know she's gained at least 175 pounds in the past few years, there may well be a health related reason. And so long as we don't know her health situation, it's also possible that the gain may negatively affect her health, such as if she has a genetic predisposition to diabetes or heart disease.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> When somebody puts on a lot of weight as an adult, and Chastity is a high profile enough person that we know she's gained at least 175 pounds in the past few years, there may well be a health related reason. And so long as we don't know her health situation, it's also possible that the gain may negatively affect her health, such as if she has a genetic predisposition to diabetes or heart disease.


I know from personal experience that someone can be fat and fit. It helps that I've been fat all my life, so my body grew up handling my weight. If I had gained all my weight as an adult, it might be a different story. Apart from the usual aches and pains of age (I'm over 50 now) my doctor said I'm healthier than many of her other patients, who assume they're healthy simply because they're thin and therefore abuse their bodies. A positive attitude works wonders. 

This subject is timely. One of my coworkers (probably in her 30s and a size 2) is having some work done on her car, so yesterday she asked if I could give her a ride to work this morning. Sure, no problem, said I. Later she asked if I'd mind too terribly much picking her up at her health club instead of her house this morning! This didn't altogether surprise me, because she's something of a health nut. I thought about it for 2 seconds, but then curiosity and irony got the better of me, considering how much glorious gluttony I've indulged in during the build-up to Christmas, so I said oky doky. This morning I walked right into the building, with probably more fat bouncing around than everyone else combined, and probably a bigger smile on my face than everyone else combined too. Some of the looks of astonishment I received were priceless. I kidded my coworker, "You actually enjoy these instruments of torture?" Can't help it, I still view my fat as a symbol of my independence, and a quasi-license to be "naughty." 

On the drive to work I joked that I might have single-handedly tripled the body fat index of the entire building. She said that I'm healthy as a horse so I don't need to worry, but she felt the need to work out every morning, otherwise her husband would be all over her. I can just picture them in "his and her" kayaks. Of course as a wise ass I pointed out that my husband is all over me too, usually in the guise of full body massages. :smitten: Maybe I shouldn't have said that, because then she told me how lucky I am. Sounds like there are some tensions in her marriage. I might have put my size 13 foot in my mouth, not exactly the most comfortable position for driving. :doh:

Well my department is completely infested with Christmas goodies, so it is my solemn duty to make sure they are destroyed. Gotta save my coworker from temptation, ya know. We bon vivants have our parts to play in the balance of nature. :eat2:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2007)

As I pointed out though, there is a difference between you having been fat your whole life and somebody who nearly doubles her size as an adult and within a fairly short amount of time.

Also in your case, you said your doctor says you are healthy, so it's safe to say that he or she is the only one qualified to do so.

While I understand what you're saying about attitude, keep in mind that not everyone who works out is miserable and tortured. Some of us actually enjoy it, and every gym I've been at has had plenty of people of *all* sizes working out. It's a good idea for anyone, and I think having a positive attitude towards your health and well being is vital for every person of every size.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't resist saying that I always believe that, fat is a great fit. 

I hope everyone understands my meaning in saying that... 

More seriously though, I really don't know whether anyone really knows whether someone is or isn't fit. I think it depends on how the person feels that counts most.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Obviously a doctor should not comment on the health of somebody who is not his or her patient.
> 
> However, I think we need to step back from a ledge a bit when it comes to the rush to judgement against the medical profession. I get frustrated sometimes when I see posts along the lines of "Isn't this stupid...look what this article says about possible health risks" as if any medical study that indicates comorbidities of obesity *has to be* bullshit because it can really only be anti-fat propaganda.
> 
> ...




Actually Chastidy has battled with her weight for many many years. A few years back when Cher started touring there was a big story on her and a little part about her close relationship with Chastidy. In the story they focused on Chastidy's sexual orientation, her transgendered appearance and most especially her weight. She waddled about on camera and she was definitley obese by Dimensions standards. I dont know what became of her since then. I'm guessing she lost weight and regained it all back and then some?  I dont know but one thing is sure: Chastidy was always obese, morbidly so, and Cher was very tactful and evasive discussing her weight with the media. 

One could argue that the gain loss gain loss is taking a toll on her body but the article doesn't imply that nor do we know what has gone on in her life. I consider myself to be an expert on obesity though. According to my 40+ years of hands on daily analysis and research I would conclude that 375 seems about right. You may judge me to be merely a shill for the size acceptance movement but that's your call to make.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> While I understand what you're saying about attitude, keep in mind that not everyone who works out is miserable and tortured. Some of us actually enjoy it, and every gym I've been at has had plenty of people of *all* sizes working out. It's a good idea for anyone, and I think having a positive attitude towards your health and well being is vital for every person of every size.


No no no, I didn't say everyone who works out is miserable and tortured. I was just kidding her about some of the more elaborate exercise machines, and she enjoyed the joke. Sorry. There I go putting my foot in my mouth again! 

Good thing I have only 2 feet.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 20, 2007)

TallFatSue said:


> No no no, I didn't say everyone who works out is miserable and tortured. I was just kidding her about some of the more elaborate exercise machines, and she enjoyed the joke. Sorry. There I go putting my foot in my mouth again!
> 
> Good thing I have only 2 feet.



Sue - I have to admit that I exercise pretty regularly, though am by no means a nut about it. I have been pretty regular and vigorous about it since I turned 50 y.o. Before that, I got a fair amount of householder's exercise - painting, roofing, yard work, wood cutting and splitting - farmer chore type stuff, but not intense, dedicated training. 

At age 50, I moved to another state to take a job, leaving my house and family behind, temporarily. Apartment living left me bereft of the usual vigorous tasks and I took up with the company fitness center. 

I discovered I liked it! Mostly, it was treadmill stuff, walking at a brisk pace, and doing a few resistance exercises. I worked up to being able to WALK at 5 mph. My personal best was maintaining that pace for a full hour.

Now, at age 70, I hit the local club about 3 times per week. I've slowed down a bit, limiting myself to 4.8 mph for about 20 minutes. I do quite a few resistance exercises and can leg press 500 lb., i.e., I could boost just about any BBW on these boards.

I do it because I can, but also because it keeps me fit enough to enjoy summer biking with Mrs Ho Ho, and to maintain our townhouse. Even inside there is still plenty of hard work to do.

I stand about 5'9" and weigh around 185 lb. However, I still resemble Ho Tai.

Still, I have to admit I hate exercise. The only thing I hate worse than exercising is not exercising.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Actually Chastidy has battled with her weight for many many years. A few years back when Cher started touring there was a big story on her and a little part about her close relationship with Chastidy. In the story they focused on Chastidy's sexual orientation, her transgendered appearance and most especially her weight. She waddled about on camera and she was definitley obese by Dimensions standards. I dont know what became of her since then. I'm guessing she lost weight and regained it all back and then some?  I dont know but one thing is sure: Chastidy was always obese, morbidly so, and Cher was very tactful and evasive discussing her weight with the media.
> 
> One could argue that the gain loss gain loss is taking a toll on her body but the article doesn't imply that nor do we know what has gone on in her life. I consider myself to be an expert on obesity though. According to my 40+ years of hands on daily analysis and research I would conclude that 375 seems about right. You may judge me to be merely a shill for the size acceptance movement but that's your call to make.



Chastity was on that VH1 show "Celebrity Fit Club" and prior to its beginning, she talked about wanting to lose weight and one point being around 200, so my point was that if she's now 375, she's gained 175 pounds in a fairly short amount of time. To put on that amount of weight as an adult within a short time frame makes it seem possible that there is a mental or physical health issue.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Chastity was on that VH1 show "Celebrity Fit Club" and prior to its beginning, she talked about wanting to lose weight and one point being around 200, so my point was that if she's now 375, she's gained 175 pounds in a fairly short amount of time. To put on that amount of weight as an adult within a short time frame makes it seem possible that there is a mental or physical health issue.



Hmm. Maybe Chastidy is very short? When I saw her on that Cher rocumentary she looked well beyond 200.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bono was a participant of VH1's Celebrity Fit Club 3. This show is a celebrity fitness show that monitors weight loss. She went to the series after she expressed interest to both lose weight (she weighed 215 pounds (97.5 kg) at the start of the series) and quit smoking. While many felt Bono to be a front runner in at the start of the show, judging by her positive attitude, she lost less than half of her target for the show*

That's from her Wikipedia entry. If she started at only 215 and lost some, it's reasonable to think she was around 200 at some point.

At any rate, everyone carries weight differently, so i think actual poundage can be pretty hard to determine.


----------



## Jes (Dec 20, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> As I pointed out though, there is a difference between you having been fat your whole life and somebody who nearly doubles her size as an adult and within a fairly short amount of time.
> 
> Also in your case, you said your doctor says you are healthy, so it's safe to say that he or she is the only one qualified to do so.
> 
> While I understand what you're saying about attitude, keep in mind that not everyone who works out is miserable and tortured. Some of us actually enjoy it, and every gym I've been at has had plenty of people of *all* sizes working out. It's a good idea for anyone, and I think having a positive attitude towards your health and well being is vital for every person of every size.



Word up, Cameo.


----------



## Observer (Dec 20, 2007)

Chastity 375 after gaining 175 pounds in two years?

Sorry folks - with the source of this info being a tabloid I'm not buying it. 

Most of their tales are more fantasy than the ones we have in the fantasy section of the Dimensions WR story library. We have no idea what her weight is, but I doubt if she's anywhere near such a level in so short of a period.

Edited to add: just as a reference, here is another article, with pictures, from London's Daily Mail. Their estimate is a much more credible 260. Not that it really should be anyone's business. The article notes that Chastity and Cher aren't upset about it.


----------



## Jes (Dec 20, 2007)

i would disagree. There have been posts from 2 women at Dims that put them on pace to equal this, or give it a run for its money

(cue 20,000 people scouring all of the boards for the info)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 20, 2007)

Those 'women' were outed as frauds I think. Chastity was a little bit bigger than this in that rockumentary I saw her in years ago.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Sue - I have to admit that I exercise pretty regularly, though am by no means a nut about it. I have been pretty regular and vigorous about it since I turned 50 y.o. Before that, I got a fair amount of householder's exercise - painting, roofing, yard work, wood cutting and splitting - farmer chore type stuff, but not intense, dedicated training.
> 
> At age 50, I moved to another state to take a job, leaving my house and family behind, temporarily. Apartment living left me bereft of the usual vigorous tasks and I took up with the company fitness center.
> 
> ...


Just like my grandfather. Pushing 70, and still strong as an ox.

I LOVE YOU!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 20, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Just like my grandfather. Pushing 70, and still strong as an ox.
> 
> I LOVE YOU!



"Strong as an ox" and, like me, probably just as stubborn too.

I have had, and continue to have, some health issues, but am in much better shape than I might have been, because of a very short comment by Mrs Ho Ho, delivered when we were contemplating marriage. I had smoked off and on, this and that, ever since college. Twenty years ago, I'd pretty much left my pipes and cigars behind, but still enjoyed the occasional cigarette. I'd smoke one or two a day and wind up tossing about half of the stale pack.

Mrs Ho Ho told me that she didn't like smoking, but she would marry me anyway - she just wouldn't kiss me.

Well!

I flipped that last butt in mid-drag and haven't smoked since. I breathe regularly, though - and kiss her at every opportunity.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 20, 2007)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> "Strong as an ox" and, like me, probably just as stubborn too.
> 
> I have had, and continue to have, some health issues, but am in much better shape than I might have been, because of a very short comment by Mrs Ho Ho, delivered when we were contemplating marriage. I had smoked off and on, this and that, ever since college. Twenty years ago, I'd pretty much left my pipes and cigars behind, but still enjoyed the occasional cigarette. I'd smoke one or two a day and wind up tossing about half of the stale pack.
> 
> ...



Hahah! Nice. 
That's what the power of "LOOOVEEE" :wubu: can do sometimes.


----------



## Jes (Dec 20, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> Those 'women' were outed as frauds I think. Chastity was a little bit bigger than this in that rockumentary I saw her in years ago.



perhaps we're thinking of different women, lilly? One of the women, at least, wasn't happy about the gain, so it wasn't a jovial admission or anything. I wouldn't presume to know what someone could or couldn't gain over a year, 18 months, 2 years... but I was surprised at how rapidly it could add up.


----------



## FatGirlLover (Dec 21, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> Sending somebody a PM asking if they're going to die soon isn't all that good of an idea. People's health is a personal matter.



Where in my post did I say I wanted to ask someone if "they're going to die soon"? If you read my original post correctly I said that was the comment a friend of mine came out with that I was very angry with because I thought it was a horrible thing to say. I was simply asking if people felt you can be fat but healthy as well, because as others have since added, this is not an image the media likes to portray.



CodiBrock said:


> I think he meant that he'd PM them and ask if they've noticed that their weight has led to any adverse effects on their health. If I got a PM asking that, I'd more than happily answer. I wasn't being publicly called on it, and it's something that can be answered and then fades away. It's not as permanently there as a thread is.





AnnMarie said:


> That's all I've got. I think there was no malice in his post intention - and he's already apologized. We all make mistakes, it's not the end of the world here.



These two posts hit the nail on the head. You read my mind CodiBrock, thats a dangerous thing to do with me . And as Annmarie said, I apologised very quickly, what else do you want me to do? Slit my wrist and write my apology in blood?


----------



## corbinFA (Jan 19, 2008)

Well I say that you can be fat and healthy no matter what size you are. The other night I was watching the discovery channel, and they were doing a bit on all the 'goods' and 'bads' of weight loss. Near the end of the program, they did a profile on a sumo wrestler and explained how he was just as healthy as any other skinny person. This was due to the fact that he excersized a lot. There was something about how 'bad fat' sticks in areas that will increase health risks, and by exercising you can prevent bad fat from residing in the body. So a person could take in more calories than they exercise off and be fat, happy, and healthy all at once. Does this sound right, or does it seem like a load of crap?


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 20, 2008)

...Wow, sorry to further hijack this thread, but after following Observer's link, I noticed another story about Pierce Brosnan's curvy wife...check it out and read the comments -- with the exception of a couple remarks, all the reader comments are refreshingly positive...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=509208&in_page_id=1773


----------



## stefanie (Jan 22, 2008)

LoveBHMS said:


> When somebody puts on a lot of weight as an adult, and Chastity is a high profile enough person that we know she's gained at least 175 pounds in the past few years, there may well be a health related reason. And so long as we don't know her health situation, it's also possible that the gain may negatively affect her health, such as if she has a genetic predisposition to diabetes or heart disease.



Yes, this is true for conditions like PCOS (polycystic ovary syndrome) too. Women with PCOS can have a relatively rapid weight gain that is *not* healthy; it's one of the symptoms of the problem. Ignoring weight gain (that's coupled with the other PCOS symptoms) *could* lead to health problems later for the woman. 

But of course not all weight gain is going to be a problem; it just depends on the individual.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 22, 2008)

stefanie said:


> Yes, this is true for conditions like PCOS (polycystic ovary syndrome) too. Women with PCOS can have a relatively rapid weight gain that is *not* healthy; it's one of the symptoms of the problem. Ignoring weight gain (that's coupled with the other PCOS symptoms) *could* lead to health problems later for the woman.
> 
> But of course not all weight gain is going to be a problem; it just depends on the individual.



I specifically said "may". A weight gain as an adult of 175 is likely indicative of something. You typically don't gain that much weight as an adult (I'm excepting out intentional gainers who do so for sexual enjoyment) without a reason. There are a number of health issues beyond PCOS that may cause that. 

I was also referring both to potential causes of her putting on that much weight and potential health problems from it. No matter what your blood sugar or cholesterol levels, you are putting an additional strain both on your joints and your circulatory system by gaining close to 200 pounds. Automatically dismissing this fact in the name of fighting bigotry is potentially dangerous.


----------

